# Upshur Engine #5 of 5. Vetical Air Cooled version, with Hit-N-Miss governor



## Metal Butcher (Apr 4, 2011)

This is it, the last one, engine number 5 is alive! I got it to stay running on the fifth flip, adjusted the needle valve few times, and shut it down after a very short run. I had less than half a tank of fuel to start with, so I decided to shoot the video after only a 20 to 30 second run. I had used up nearly a quart of gasoline mix fooling around with the first four engines, and with the cold, rainy, thundering day I was having, I just didn't feel like going out to the garage to make up another quart of mix. Obviously the motor was not broken in for the video, and the optimum needle position has not been determined. This engine was the easiest one to start out of all five. I either got lucky with this one, or my start-up technique has improved. Thm:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcPT9Js6LbA[/ame]

Edit; I forgot to mention another milestone crossed today. I put the video on my computer and on U-tube! Getting it on the computor took a few tries, but U-Tube was way too easy! 'Picture guy' didn't seem to share my joy. I think he feels threatened! Rof}

-MB


----------



## MikeA (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello MB,

Great series and yet another excellent runner! The way #5 is ticking over with such little time running, it will likely be a real sweetheart of an engine.

Thanks a million for the great build series - I use it every day while working on my single example.

Best,
Mike


----------



## awJCKDup (Apr 4, 2011)

Absolutely and with out a doubt, a great build and thread. Congrats on getting them all running, great effort, of course after building 5 at one time, I wonder what comes next........6 ????

Great job
John


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Rick,
A big congratulations on your extensive build. Somehow all along I knew you could do it. You now have a very fine collection of I.C. engines, verticals, horizontals, air cooled, red, green, and gray. Now that you're through you'll have to tell us if it was worth all the time and worry.
George Thm:


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 4, 2011)

Excellent! beautiful it has been an excellent build thread!! :bow: :bow: :bow:
Very nice set of engines you now have, simply beautiful!!


----------



## Maryak (Apr 4, 2011)

Rick,

What a great winter you have had and thanks for the journey. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rudydubya (Apr 5, 2011)

MB, the others have said it all. Following along with your builds has made some dreary winter days a little less dreary. Thanks for the ride.

Rudy


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 5, 2011)

Another fine runner Rick, just as all five of them are. Thanks for allowing us all to follow along. I suspect your build thread is one I will go back and re-read from time to time...well done on all counts !!

Bill


----------



## Metal Butcher (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Mike, John, George, Doc, Bob, Rudy, and Bill. 

Thanks for taking an interest in my humble project (Upshur engines are generally considered beginner projects). My plan was to build at least one or more additional engines before April 1st, but this project took a lot more time than I originally thought. I spent a great deal of time sourcing materials, doing research, working my way around missing dimensions, pondering minor changes and improvements, and coming up with machining set-ups, just to mention a few. I'm glad it worked out that I was able to complete the project before the spring weather drove me out of the shop.

John; my next project is to clean and organize the shop, fertilize the lawn, and uncover the motorcycles (I need to ride!). 

George; was it worth the time? Yes, as a result I have 5 presentable running engines to put on my Trophy Shelf, along with the knowledge and experience I gained. 8)

Was it worth all the worry? Give me a few weeks to stop talking to myself, before I answer this one! :rant: Rof}

-MB


----------



## cfellows (Apr 5, 2011)

Yup, this one's my favorite! Have you picked one that you like best? I know, it's like picking a favorite child... ;D

Chuck


----------



## Metal Butcher (Apr 5, 2011)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Yup, this one's my favorite! Have you picked one that you like best? I know, it's like picking a favorite child... ;D
> 
> Chuck



Hi Chuck! I haven't really thought about picking one to call my favorite. Although certain parts of each engine have an additional appeal. For example, I like the finned cast iron cylinders on engine #2 and #5. 

They remind me of your horizontal single that I run and enjoy on a regular basis. Although its a four stroke it gives me the impression of a hit-n-miss engine.

-MB


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 10, 2011)

Just got done watching all five engine vids Rick. Everyone a winner and super runner! You surly had a great building season this year, and your Upshur thread is one of the forum highlights. Great work!
Hope you have a fun and relaxing summer, and look forward to your return.

Dean


----------

